# Bogut..#1 pick or L.A. public enemy #1



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Add Bogut to the list of trolls and haters.He simply states the obvious,at least to those who dont bleed purple and gold.I find it hard to believe that he actually had the balls to say what he said..

I mean its one thing to suck up to Shaq and Timmy,but the guy absolutely trashes Kobe...Wow....I really like this guy :angel: 




> Bogut was asked for specifics of the American attitude toward the game, what he does not like. Guess who's name came up?
> 
> "There's no one I really hate, but Kobe [Bryant] had a demeanor of being very cocky," he said. "What happened with Shaq. . . . If I had a chance to play with Shaq or Tim, if they told me to buy them groceries, I don't care, I buy them groceries. It's a gift to play with somebody like that. Kobe is probably one of the guys that, everybody knows it, he's got that cocky arrogance to him, everything has to surround around him the whole time. Otherwise, he doesn't function. That's the biggest example.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Supposedly, Bogut and Kobe were to meet at a location so that Kobe could give him a few pointers and talk to him about life in the NBA. Kobe was a no-show and had one of his representatives call in and break the news to Bogut. Kobe also missed the Laker's next game because of his wife's medical situation (eptopic pregnancy). I'm guessing that is why he missed the meeting the between he and Bogut. 

Now, with all of that said, do you still respect what he said about Kobe? This is a guy that he (Bogut) wanted to meet a month and a half earlier to _teach him about the game of basketball._ Now, he's trashing Kobe because he (Kobe) plays the game the wrong way? Sounds like sour grapes to me.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I dont understand the "buy groceries" comment, but you know whoever team picks him up he better bring his A-GAME when plays the Lakers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> I dont understand the "buy groceries" comment, but you know whoever team picks him up he better bring his A-GAME when plays the Lakers.


And you guys wonder why a Knick fan(who happens to like the lakers pre kobe) would hang around this board??This is the best reality show around...I have no idea if its deserved or not,but where there is KOBE there is fire..

Can you believe a college dude is already running his mouth,talking smack to Kobe??
Its not exactly like Shaq is saying it..

A #$%^&ing college kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant wait for the first L.A. vs Mil/Atl game...I hope Kobe speaks up..Or Shaq


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Now, with all of that said, do you still respect what he said about Kobe? This is a guy that he (Bogut) wanted to meet a month and a half earlier to _teach him about the game of basketball._ Now, he's trashing Kobe because he (Kobe) plays the game the wrong way? Sounds like sour grapes to me.


Its not what he said,its the fact that the guy actually had the ball to say it publicly..He is running his mouth,hasnt been drafted and basically hammering one of the best players in BBall...

I have NEVER EVER seen that before......

Personally,I think they must have met at one point for him to harbor this kind of hostility...Not a chance your explaination is plausible....Bogut would have to be an absolute psycho otherwise...Hes gonna be a player,or the next "Boz"..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Who is Bogut to even say anything? Let alone to an NBA Player.. Cant wait to see him get posterized.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't really mind what he said that much, because Kobe is arrogant, he is cocky. But Bogut hasn't played a single game in the NBA. Hes a college kid, he really can't talk any trash about one of the leagues best players yet.

Anyway, Kobe probably won't say anything, when they play. I mean everyone takes pot shots at him. But he'll probably dunk on Bogut the first game they play. Hes already posterized Yao Ming and Dwight Howard, Bogut is just in line as the next #1 pick.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH man, he shouldn't have opened his mouth, he is gonna get dunked on so hard, stupid hippie :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I should clarify and say I dont think what he said was that bad.. Just think it's stupid for someone that hasnt played an NBA game. He sure seems pretty damn cocky himself after making those comments to me more than anything..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

talking trash about kobe really takes balls, I mean it's not like anyone else in the league has done it


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I just hope Kobe doesn't injure himself from repetitive dunks on Bogut's mug.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> talking trash about kobe really takes balls, I mean it's not like anyone else in the league has done it


the point is,at least they are in the league...as everyone knows,i am no Kobe supporter,but this guy hasnt even been drafted yet and hes coming after Kobe...

tell me the last time you heard of a collegiate talking smack about one of the top 5-10(guessing) players in the league???

I hope Bogut brings his A game to L.A.,cause i dont want any excuses when Kobe posterises him....

If Bogut can walk the talk,hes gonna be special


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

truth said:


> And you guys wonder why a Knick fan(who happens to like the lakers pre kobe) would hang around this board??This is the best reality show around...I have no idea if its deserved or not,but where there is KOBE there is fire..
> 
> *Can you believe a college dude is already running his mouth,talking smack to Kobe??*
> Its not exactly like Shaq is saying it..
> ...


Like i said in the Gerenal Forum, it amazes me how one can go all the way to being a sophomore in college and STILL be a moron...

And that "groceries" thingy sounded kinda gay, IMHO... :angel:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I would ****ing laugh if someone cut his face off and wore it as a mask and called themselves Andrew Bogut but really it was just some sicko wearing boguts face as a mask because the real bogut was being held captive in a cell in the killers "fun house".


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Like i said in the Gerenal Forum, it amazes me how one can go all the way to being a sophomore in college and STILL be a moron...
> 
> And that "groceries" thingy sounded kinda gay, IMHO... :angel:


Just out of curiousity,does Bogut have the game to back up these kind of statements???Is this Bill Walton part 2??

lets be OBJECTIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

truth said:


> *Its not what he said,its the fact that the guy actually had the ball to say it publicly*..He is running his mouth,hasnt been drafted and basically hammering one of the best players in BBall...
> 
> I have NEVER EVER seen that before......
> 
> Personally,I think they must have met at one point for him to harbor this kind of hostility...Not a chance your explaination is plausible....Bogut would have to be an absolute psycho otherwise...Hes gonna be a player,or the next "Boz"..


dude andrew bogut has 1 testicle thats terribly nasty


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

truth said:


> Just out of curiousity,does Bogut have the game to back up these kind of statements???Is this Bill Walton part 2??


What does the "game" a player has or hasn't got have anything to do with the crap a player says?



> lets be OBJECTIVE!!!!!!!


Again? Ok...

The Knicks last championship season was 32 years ago...
The last New York team who won anything was the New York *Nets*, 29 years ago... :angel:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Bogut will get postuerized first time he plays kobe. what sucks for him is that the team hes gona go is gonna be horribly, (ATL or MIL) and will probably get rocked when they play the lakers. :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow, can't believe he actually said that. Should be a nice little matchup the first time they meet up


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ya Kobe will get the last laugh when he pours 60 points on the Bucks and the Lakers lose because no one else will touch the ball.....er wait maybe that's not the last laugh. 


Listen, I know Laker fans adore Kobe...as you should...but is what Luc Bogut said really untrue? KObe is cocky and brash...Hell he should be he's one of the great players in the league. Kobe probably should have shut his mouth and won a few more titles with Shaq and Phil. 

maybe Andrew Longley is right. I don't know just an unbias opinion.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Ya Kobe will get the last laugh when he pours 60 points on the Bucks and the Lakers lose because no one else will touch the ball.....er wait maybe that's not the last laugh.
> 
> 
> Listen, I know Laker fans adore Kobe...as you should...but is what Luc Bogut said really untrue? KObe is cocky and brash...Hell he should be he's one of the great players in the league. Kobe probably should have shut his mouth and won a few more titles with Shaq and Phil.
> ...


You? Unbiased? :rotf:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> What does the "game" a player has or hasn't got have anything to do with the crap a player says?
> 
> The Knicks last championship season was 32 years ago...
> The last New York team who won anything was the New York *Nets*, 29 years ago... :angel:


paulo,i should have said be objective and knowledgable,which essentially rules you out :biggrin: 

you see,i ask if Bogut has game so at least it will be interesting as he tries to back up his trash talk.

Its kind of like you...You trash talk,but at the same time embarrass yourself by making FALSE inaccurate statements..I would have to assume in your native country someone must have heard of the NY Yankees... :clap: 

Nice try though :cheers:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> You? Unbiased? :rotf:




I say unbias because I don't like Shaq or Phil Jackson either. The one thing I did do was respect them for the way they dominated. So yes I am unbias because I hate everything Laker. Yet I respect everything Laker because they have been so good for so long. Kobe was stupid for letting his ego control him. He, Shaq and Phil would have been back in the playoffs again this year competing for a ring. I understand why Laker fans have a hard time with someone calling out their chosen son, believe me I do. Whenever someone refers to the Blazers as JailBlazers I get angry, but realisticly they probably have a point.


I think Luc Bogut was out of place saying what he did, but I respect him for voicing his thoughts, and I don't think he was too far off base.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You don't get it mediocre man. The Laker run was over. It was over. If Shaq re-signs (or gets his extension), Kobe walks. The reason why? Shaq would only be fatter and lazier every single season (but 30 million dollars of the cap). Well there goes any ability to create a good team around those two. Simply put, Shaq would be fat and overpaid during Kobe's prime years, more than likely wasting his prime years. 

I'm not sad to see Shaq go, because the Lakers did not win the title for two straight seasons. The Lakers did not break up a championship team. They broke up a contender that was really getting by on the skin of their teeth. 

If this team has Shaq and no Kobe this year (if he goes to the Clippers), this team is still a mess. No cap room, no nothing, but Shaq. They may make the playoffs, but who do they beat in the West with just Shaq (and maybe a still kept Payton)? 

No one. All good things have to come to and end and we have to sack up and re-invent or rebuild. Unfortunately, I'm not a person who dwells on the past. My future is too bright to do that. The championship years are over, you can't get them back. However, you can re-invent and do what you have to do. 

You act like the Shaq the Heat traded for, was a 27 year old Shaq. He didn't want to believe that at 32 Centers really slow down, but they do and with Shaq it's coming fast and furious.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

For all the "he is going to get dunked on" talk here...

Im still waiting for Kobe to dunk on Shaq on Christmas...

That said, Bogut... why why why?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The kid has balls*

It took a lottery pick to say what every other player in the league thinks...

Maybe he will get dunked on by Kobe....no big deal....so did players on all 8 Western Conference playoff teams, and they kept playing into May.

Who cares?

Is anything he said inaccurate? I seem to remember Magic carrying Kareem's bags his first year or two in the league. It's called respect. The kid is right.

Heck, maybe the Lakers should trade Kobe for Bogut, Michael Redd, Gadzuric and TJ Ford.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The kid has balls*

This kid better be a Star player at the very least, and have a definitive impact his rookie year to back up what he said.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Is anything he said inaccurate? I seem to remember Magic carrying Kareem's bags his first year or two in the league. It's called respect. The kid is right.


There is no question Bogut was dead right about Kobe.....Everyone in the NBA,everyone outside this forum,everyone in the Colorado police force and DA's office knows what an incredible arrogant egotistical moron Kobe is..

But what in the world would possess Bogut to make his feelings public???

You have to respect that...They asked him a question and he told the truth.. :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> I dont understand the "buy groceries" comment, but you know whoever team picks him up he better bring his A-GAME when plays the Lakers.


yeah WTF is he willing to be their *****?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh be quiet Truth. Bogut is clearly just a whiney baby whose bitter that Kobe didn't meet with him. What that moron probably doesn't know was the reason that Kobe didn't meet with him...his wife was SERIOUSLY ill. He even missed a game because of it. Bogut should shut the F up and wait until he plays a game before he starts blabbing his mouth.

Kobe just added another name to his list of guys to dunk on.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh be quiet Truth. Bogut is clearly just a whiney baby whose bitter that Kobe didn't meet with him. What that moron probably doesn't know was the reason that Kobe didn't meet with him...his wife was SERIOUSLY ill. He even missed a game because of it. Bogut should shut the F up and wait until he plays a game before he starts blabbing his mouth.
> 
> Kobe just added another name to his list of guys to dunk on.


D,you can NOT seriously believe that....You are trying to tell me that Bogut hammered Kobe publicly because Kobe couldnt meet with him,and as another poster stated,Kobes reps called Bogut and let him know beforehand???????

Why oh Why do you guys make these incredible stories up to protect Kobe???
D,you and i both know "Where there is Kobe,there is Fire"....


Sorry dude,but that story is just too lame... :cheers:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> You don't get it mediocre man. The Laker run was over. It was over. If Shaq re-signs (or gets his extension), Kobe walks. The reason why? Shaq would only be fatter and lazier every single season (but 30 million dollars of the cap). Well there goes any ability to create a good team around those two. Simply put, Shaq would be fat and overpaid during Kobe's prime years, more than likely wasting his prime years.
> 
> I'm not sad to see Shaq go, because the Lakers did not win the title for two straight seasons. The Lakers did not break up a championship team. They broke up a contender that was really getting by on the skin of their teeth.
> 
> ...



I agree that Shaq was aging quickly, but wouldn't it have been better to make one more playoff run. If nothing else then the Lakers could have let Shaq walk at the end of the year and no one would percieve anyone as "the bad guy." Just my thoughts as an outsider. 


it also might just be a Euro thing with Bogut. Trailblazer forward Viktor Khryapa (from Russia) was asked what it was like guarding Kobe most of the last game......(in which he did adequatly) His response was that it's impossible to guard Kobe one on one. But then added that all a coach has to do is put all 5 guys on Kobe because he doesn't pass the ball. 

So maybe it's just the way they are brought up as basketball players :whoknows:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

and why o why do the Kobe haters leech on to anything or everything that displays Kobe in a bad light as if they just found the Lost Ark? 

People forget the hatred many had for Jordan. The jealousy of other players, fans, and coaches. The label that he was arrogant. Everyone acts like Jordan was admired by all. Who cares anymore? You guys don't like Kobe. We do. Go somewhere.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People talk about a soap opera and Kobe, but the fact of the matter is, I don't see Kobe saying a damn thing. What I see is, a bunch of people who have no lives, who have to talk about the Lakers every waking minute of the day to quantify their pathetic existences. That's fine, but I don't go to other people's boards and look for controversy. 

I mean, you need to start using the ignore buttons man. Truth is a Knick fan and spends more time on this board then the Knicks board. Absolutely hiliarious and pathetic all at the same time.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

truth said:


> paulo,i should have said be objective and *knowledgable*,which essentially rules you out :biggrin:


You are missing an "e"...



> you see,i ask if Bogut has game so at least it will be interesting as he tries to back up his trash talk.


AGAIN, i ask what that has anything to do whith what Bogut said. Are you emplying that Duncan can badmouth every player in the League just because he "has the game to back it up"???????



> Its kind of like you...You trash talk,but at the same time embarrass yourself by making FALSE inaccurate statements..I would have to assume in your native country someone must have heard of the NY Yankees... :clap:


So i'm "embarrassing" myself when i'm talking basketball and you start talking baseball? Well, now that i put some moe thought into it, it seems fair enough... From reading your posts i'm pretty sure you should talk about baseball more and about basketball a whole lot less... :biggrin: 



> Nice try though :cheers:


Believe me, it was MY pleasure... :biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> People talk about a soap opera and Kobe, but the fact of the matter is, *I don't see Kobe saying a damn thing*. What I see is, a bunch of people who have no lives, who have to talk about the Lakers every waking minute of the day to quantify their pathetic existences. That's fine, but I don't go to other people's boards and look for controversy.


Thank you.. Right on key.. The Kobe haters cant stay away from the Lakers board and that's what makes this funny.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> AGAIN, i ask what that has anything to do whith what Bogut said. Are you emplying that Duncan can badmouth every player in the League just because he "has the game to back it up"???????



P,I will answer your question...

Most guys who talk trash usually can back it up...Ali,Bird,Jordan,Reggie,Shaq etc..It makes for great entertinment..I loved to hate Reggie,as did 19,500 other rabid Knick fans....

If Bogut doesnt have the game to back it up,ALL of the entertainment value is gone..Kobe will terrorise him..But from my perspective,it gets much more interesting if Bogut can walk the talk.Like Big Daddy.All of the above certainly could,and thats what made it so much fun to "hate" them...




> People talk about a soap opera and Kobe, but the fact of the matter is, I don't see Kobe saying a damn thing. What I see is, a bunch of people who have no lives, who have to talk about the Lakers every waking minute of the day to quantify their pathetic existences. That's fine, but I don't go to other people's boards and look for controversy


. 

Guys,get over yourselves....The pathetic trollers on the board arent talking to themselves...In case you havent noticed,the kobelickers are keeping the dialouge up.Its fun,and if it wasnt for Kobe,this board would be dead as a door nail...

Did it ever occur to you why the most self destructive guy in basketball is keeping his mouth shut??Lets be real.He was Mr NBA,Mr Corporate,Mr major advertising revenue.The moment he decided on screwing around on his wife,and was accused of rape and settled out of court,he was DONE for...

Kobe hasnt matured overnight...His "people" have issued a gag order.There is an outside possibility his image can be restored and the last thing he needs to do is get into a verbal war with Shaq or Bogut,wh happens to be very White and marketable..




> Thank you.. Right on key.. The Kobe haters cant stay away from the Lakers board and that's what makes this funny.


And the Kobelickers cant stay away from the Haters...That is what makes it really funny


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I say unbias because I don't like Shaq or Phil Jackson either. The one thing I did do was respect them for the way they dominated. So yes I am unbias because I hate everything Laker.


Liar. You said you wanted Shaq to win the title.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Liar. You said you wanted Shaq to win the title.




That's true, but I believe you are taking that out of context. The question I believe was which former Laker would you like to see win the title. I wondered aloud why not Shaq.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> That's true, but I believe you are taking that out of context. The question I believe was which former Laker would you like to see win the title. I wondered aloud why not Shaq.


You did more than wonder, you voted for him.

Which former Laker do you want to win the title?

Shaq
A variety of other players
None

medicore man votes Shaq. How can you take that out of context?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> You did more than wonder, you voted for him.
> 
> Which former Laker do you want to win the title?
> 
> ...



Because of the list provided he was the one I wanted to win more than the others.


----------



## AutoShackMotorSports (May 25, 2005)

Jordan is to Ewing like.....
Kobe will be to Bogut.

Bogut's probably right about the Cocky part but which basketball player DOES NOT HAVE AN EGO???

Bogut probably should have kept quiet....I'm seeing visions of Kobe making Bogut his b**ch for the rest of his professional life


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Because of the list provided he was the one I wanted to win more than the others.


"None of them" was an option. And the question specifically stated vote for someone only if you want them to win, not if you are indifferent or rooting against them. And you clam you hated Shaq and Kobe equally, yet you hate Shaq less than you hate Lindsey Hunter or Paul Shirley. I think you've been exposed of having an anti-Kobe bias, but if you really honestly feel you don't than you can sit here and try to convince yourself because it's not convincing me.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I think you've been exposed of having an anti-Kobe bias, but if you really honestly feel you don't than you can sit here and try to convince yourself because it's not convincing me.


is there a help number or free counseling service that one could contact???I think i may have the same affliction and i dont know how to deal with it.I dont want to be a KobeHater...I am sooo tired of hating


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

LakerLunatic said:


> I would ****ing laugh if someone cut his face off and wore it as a mask and called themselves Andrew Bogut but really it was just some sicko wearing boguts face as a mask because the real bogut was being held captive in a cell in the killers "fun house".


thats are lunatic :biggrin:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

HKF said:


> People talk about a soap opera and Kobe, but the fact of the matter is, I don't see Kobe saying a damn thing. What I see is, a bunch of people who have no lives, who have to talk about the Lakers every waking minute of the day to quantify their pathetic existences. That's fine, but I don't go to other people's boards and look for controversy.
> 
> I mean, you need to start using the ignore buttons man. Truth is a Knick fan and spends more time on this board then the Knicks board. Absolutely hiliarious and pathetic all at the same time.


amen, i just added truth my ignore list btw, i'd add loyalbull too but he is a mod unforunately and I can't


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Bogut can talk smack when hes IN the NBA. This is gonna fuel kobe for a giant game vs the Bucks...watch Bougut DUCK as kobe flys over him :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> "None of them" was an option. And the question specifically stated vote for someone only if you want them to win, not if you are indifferent or rooting against them. And you clam you hated Shaq and Kobe equally, yet you hate Shaq less than you hate Lindsey Hunter or Paul Shirley. I think you've been exposed of having an anti-Kobe bias, but if you really honestly feel you don't than you can sit here and try to convince yourself because it's not convincing me.




I don't need to be exposed, I hate kobe more than any other player in the league for several reasons. I think he's arogant, selfish, whiny, bullish, and I don't like what he did to that girtl in Colorado...(allegedly) The other reason I don't like him is because he single handedly beats the Blazers all the time, so some of it is out of respect for his game. He's extremely clutch in games against portland, so as a fan I don't like him. 


I hated Shaq because he played for the Lakers. That's it now that he's not there I don't care. 

Lidsey Hunter and Elden Campbell both play on the Pistons. The only player I might hate as much as Kobe is Rasheed wallace because of how he embarrased the city of Portland when he was here. 


I'm a true fan Jamel. I hate other teams because they beat my team. That's why I hate the Lakers, but that doesn't mean I don't respect the franchise for what they've accomplished.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I don't need to be exposed, I hate kobe more than any other player in the league for several reasons. I think he's arogant, selfish, whiny, bullish, and I don't like what he did to that girtl in Colorado...(allegedly) The other reason I don't like him is because he single handedly beats the Blazers all the time, so some of it is out of respect for his game. He's extremely clutch in games against portland, so as a fan I don't like him.
> 
> 
> I hated Shaq because he played for the Lakers. That's it now that he's not there I don't care.
> ...


This is all well and good, but your claim that we all need to read your post as those going from a unbiased source was just ridiculous. You obviously hate Kobe a lot more than Shaq.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> Bogut can talk smack when hes IN the NBA. This is gonna fuel kobe for a giant game vs the Bucks...watch Bougut DUCK as kobe flys over him :biggrin:


Thank you lakerman33....Since kobe is probably silenced due to PR reasons,hes gonna do his talking on the court.I am greatly looking foward to the first meeting.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> amen, i just added truth my ignore list btw, i'd add loyalbull too but he is a mod unforunately and I can't


Why would anyone want to ignore LoyalBull???

Hes a great poster who presents a different perspective..... :clap: 

this is one hyper sensitive forum


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is all well and good, but your claim that we all need to read your post as those going from a unbiased source was just ridiculous. You obviously hate Kobe a lot more than Shaq.



yes that's true I hate him way more than Shaq.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm glad Bogut said what was on his mind honestly. And everyone knows how media can twist a player's words just to make media hype, or a good matchup. I don't know, at least Bogut was honest? Let's just hope that if Kobe is able to dunk on Bogut, he's able to win the game along with the rest of the Lakers as well. 

I wonder what Laker fans will think if Kobe tries dunking on Bogut and Bogut flagrants him, hee. :laugh:


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

As a Bucks fan, I love this.

Bogut is no soft center, if kobe does dunk on him, he'll have to go shake off the hit he took and then go make his free throw...

Its very, very unlikely that Bogut can ever be as good as Bryant, but just having a player who can mix it up like this is great. I really hope this becomes a marquee thing, and even if it doesn't, having a bad boy on the bucks would be better than taking someone soft and quiet and winning an extra game or two...

Bogut's not even in the league yet, and he's already mixing it up.

And, for the record, I think Kobe Bryant is a great player.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

gian said:


> I wonder what Laker fans will think if Kobe tries dunking on Bogut and Bogut flagrants him, hee. :laugh:


I think Bogut's life might be in danger. I mean the girl Kobe raped got like 4 death threats. Some of these nuts want Bogut's blood right now, just for speaking his mind.

On the other hand, some Laker fans might like it. I imagine Bogut already has a small cult following in LA.

:clap: Kudos to the kid for being honest.

By the way, the "he's pissed because Kobe didn't meet with him," doesn't pass the bullcrap test. Nice try, though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> I think Bogut's life might be in danger. I mean the girl Kobe raped got like 4 death threats. Some of these nuts want Bogut's blood right now, just for speaking his mind.
> 
> On the other hand, some Laker fans might like it. I imagine Bogut already has a small cult following in LA.
> 
> ...


Do you remember what happened in the Lakers last ever trip to Boston garden?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Do you remember what happened in the Lakers last ever trip to Boston garden?


No,but i would like to hear....



> By the way, the "he's pissed because Kobe didn't meet with him," doesn't pass the bullcrap test. Nice try, though.


Its truly amazing the lengths Laker fans will go to in revererance to the horable Kobe....


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> I mean the girl Kobe raped got like 4 death threats.


Allegedly raped.



Truth34 said:


> By the way, the "he's pissed because Kobe didn't meet with him," doesn't pass the bullcrap test. Nice try, though.


Why not? Please enlighten me.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Why not? Please enlighten me.


Its very simple...Kobe may have slid down to third team All NBA,but he is still first team All EGO team,and the 7 year reigning MEP(most egotistical player)

If Boguts responce and ripping of Kobe was soley due to Kobe not being able to attend a meeting,that would make Boguts ego bigger than Kobes..And thats not possible,therefore there has to be another reason...



> Allegedly raped.


Yes,that is a very important distinction to make...

Kobe alledly raped,and then settled in a civil suit...
OJ allegedly murdered,then settled in a civil suit....

things that make you go hmmmm


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Do you remember what happened in the Lakers last ever trip to Boston garden?


Dude what happened?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well the Lakers were down by 2 with 1.8 seconds. They inbounded the ball on the sideline to a rookie named Nick the Quick a mere couple of feet from where the ref spotted the ball. Nick had his back turned 25 feet from the basket with two Celtics on him. Nick jumps to shoot WITH HIS BACK STILL TO THE BASKET and does a 180 and launches a three over the two celtics (I don't remember who they were) that goes in and makes Chick Hearn fall in love with him. It was the first in the many clutch shots by Nick and put him in the hearts of Laker fans forever and probably a huge reason why Truth34 is such a rabid Laker hater today.

I would do anything for video of that shot.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

truth said:


> Its very simple...Kobe may have slid down to third team All NBA,but he is still first team All EGO team,and the 7 year reigning MEP(most egotistical player)


Boy, you're so funny and creative. 





> If Boguts responce and ripping of Kobe was soley due to Kobe not being able to attend a meeting,that would make Boguts ego bigger than Kobes..And thats not possible,therefore there has to be another reason...


Why would it not be possible for Bogut's ego to be bigger than Kobe's? Did you just invent a special machine in which you can specifically and accurately measure one's ego through TV? Damn, Mr. Einstein v2.0. 

Then again, why would it mean it's about his ego? Why couldn't it just be that Bogut is still just pissed about the cancelled meeting? 



> Yes,that is a very important distinction to make...
> 
> Kobe alledly raped,and then settled in a civil suit...
> OJ allegedly murdered,then settled in a civil suit....
> ...


So, he wanted to get advice from Kobe on how to play the game and after Kobe cancelled the meeting (due to a family emergency no less), Bogut decides to criticise Kobe publicly... 

Things that make you go hmmmm...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I remember that shot, it was a great shot by Van Exel, but you're sort of showing your age there. Suffice it to say a game between two lottery teams didn't really affect me very much....the Magic hook over McHale and Parish hurt just a tad more. That's like me saying the Antoine Walker bank shot with 1.8 seconds over Robert Horry at Staples in '02 has your panties in a bunch. It was a regular season game, why would you care?

As for the ego thing, you don't need a machine, unless you are living under a rock or drinking Kool-Aid, you realize Kobe has the biggest ego in the NBA.

Again, if you really believe the "Bogut is just pissed Kobe wouldn't meet with him," you are truly delusional. It just doesn't pass the b.s. test.

Bogut just basically said the truth. Yeah, he will probably pay when the Bucks play the Lakers. But you got to admire his candor.

I guess Bogut will win Troll of the Year. Might win Rookie of the Year, too.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I remember one of the Game Winning shots Nick Van Exel made was over the San Antonio Spurs....either it was regular season or playoffs, I can't remember, but that game is one I will cherish....it just sucks cuz we all know the reason why Nick, Ej, and Elden Campbell got traded was because of $$$ and stupid Del Harris. Imagine if we had Mark Cuban or Paul Allen as an owner, we would've kept that same team and then some....if only Phil had come sooner...I think Nick would've been glamarous in the Triangle, just because he can make the 3's when he needs to.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> I remember that shot, it was a great shot by Van Exel, but you're sort of showing your age there. Suffice it to say a game between two lottery teams didn't really affect me very much....the Magic hook over McHale and Parish hurt just a tad more. That's like me saying the Antoine Walker bank shot with 1.8 seconds over Robert Horry at Staples in '02 has your panties in a bunch. It was a regular season game, why would you care?


It was the Lakers last game in the Garden.

Any yeah I know it shows my age, but I was a gigantic Laker fan when I was a kid. In my early teen years my life was Lakers, drugs and girls in that order.



> As for the ego thing, you don't need a machine, unless you are living under a rock or drinking Kool-Aid, you realize Kobe has the biggest ego in the NBA.
> 
> Again, if you really believe the "Bogut is just pissed Kobe wouldn't meet with him," you are truly delusional. It just doesn't pass the b.s. test.
> 
> ...


Show me just one example of a egotistical Kobe quote. I can show you some of Pierce claiming some team can't guard him, several of Antoine saying he was a lot better than what Ainge got for him, but I probably couldn't find one arrogant Kobe quote.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It was the Lakers last game in the Garden.
> 
> Any yeah I know it shows my age, but I was a gigantic Laker fan when I was a kid. In my early teen years my life was Lakers, drugs and girls in that order.


Not really a surprise to me that drugs were in there somewhere.

Yes, Paul has an ego. Yes, Antoine has a ego that his game cannot really back up.

But I suggest you read Phil Jackson's book and tell me Kobe doesn't have one. Some frightening stuff in there. This guy makes Bill Clinton look like the most modest guy on earth.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> But I suggest you read Phil Jackson's book and tell me Kobe doesn't have one. Some frightening stuff in there. This guy makes Bill Clinton look like the most modest guy on earth.


Enlighten us with quotes, since it seems you read the book, no?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

EHL said:


> Enlighten us with quotes, since it seems you read the book, no?


I didn't read the book, but didn't Phil say something along the lines of "I can't coach the kid anymore, his ego is out of control". Something like that.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> I didn't read the book, but didn't Phil say something along the lines of "I can't coach the kid anymore, his ego is out of control". Something like that.


In fact, you've got it wrong, dude. It was "I can't coach the kid anymore, * MY* ego is out of control". :biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> Not really a surprise to me that drugs were in there somewhere.
> 
> Yes, Paul has an ego. Yes, Antoine has a ego that his game cannot really back up.
> 
> But I suggest you read Phil Jackson's book and tell me Kobe doesn't have one. Some frightening stuff in there. This guy makes Bill Clinton look like the most modest guy on earth.


So you are going off a secondary source (Phil) and deciding that Kobe has a better ego than guys that actually go on camera and say arrogant things (Pierce, Walker).

That's all I needed to know.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you are going off a secondary source (Phil) and deciding that Kobe has a better ego than guys that actually go on camera and say arrogant things (Pierce, Walker).
> 
> That's all I needed to know.


Primary, secondary...
the source doesn't rule out kobe being a bigger ego. In fact, I would trust a coach to know more about a player than the player himself.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> So, he wanted to get advice from Kobe on how to play the game and after Kobe cancelled the meeting (due to a family emergency no less), Bogut decides to criticise Kobe publicly


it is truly scary the lengths some of you go to just to support Kobe..One has to wonder how many of you were on the OJ jury....

Why is it you guys are completely blind when it comes to Kobe?????

Kobe doesnt need to say one word..His actions do all the talking....
He is so talented,yet very few of you ever admit that his massive ego is his achiles heel.let me rephrase that.not keeping it in check is his weakness..

You guys should really wake up and smell the coffee.The guy came within a inch of going to jail....The guy bought his way out.You dont settle in a civil court if you are innocent...His ego is out of control...

I dont know what Kobe has to do for you guys to realise what he is...What i cant fathom is how you could support an egomaniac who not only doesnt have his teamates back,but tries to bring them down when he got himself busted for rape...You tell me what motivates a sick demented egomaniac to tell the police that Shaq paid millions to girlfriends to avoid suits..The guy just rapes a woman and is trying to bring down his teamate...

Yeah,i am quite sure Bogut ripped Kobe because Kobe cancelled a meeting...

WoW


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

truth said:


> it is truly scary the lengths some of you go to just to support Kobe..One has to wonder how many of you were on the OJ jury....
> 
> Why is it you guys are completely blind when it comes to Kobe?????
> 
> ...


Truth, i used to think you were an OK poster, and i didn't pay much attention to the fact that ALL of your posts were adressed to bash Kobe Bryant (and in the Lakers Forum, for that matter).

But, in my eyes, you have crossed the line.

The way you talk about the "rapist" Kobe just makes me cognoscient of the fact that your are new to this forum and have no idea about the facts in the rape case... and there were zillions of threads about it... Still, you don't care...

For all that matters (and i believe it won't matter much to you), i will from now on ignore your posts...

You have proven to be a Kobe-hater. I won't respond to that kind of garbage...

See ya...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Truth, i used to think you were an OK poster, and i didn't pay much attention to the fact that ALL of your posts were adressed to bash Kobe Bryant (and in the Lakers Forum, for that matter).
> 
> But, in my eyes, you have crossed the line.
> 
> ...


truth and Truth34 are more blind than the fanatical Kobe supporter.

They think some loose girl can be raped and then have consentual sex less than 24 hours later, and also had sex with a different man 24 hours prior to the rape. Personally I tune him out because he isn't objective when it comes to Kobe either, its either that or he believes in Mark Furman style justice when it comes to rich black athletes.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

truth said:


> it is truly scary the lengths some of you go to just to support Kobe..One has to wonder how many of you were on the OJ jury....
> 
> Why is it you guys are completely blind when it comes to Kobe?????
> 
> ...


It's truly scary the lengths some of you go just to bring down Kobe. 

It's true, Kobe ain't perfect... Yes, he's got quite a bit of ego, but doesn't everyone else in the league? Sam Cassell once said you need to be cocky to be a great player. Nah, he's wrong, 'cos Kobe is the only cocky one?

It's funny how Kobe hasn't respond yet, amid all the public criticism, but no he's still the big bad wolf because "he doesn't need to say one word"... 



> You guys should really wake up and smell the coffee.The guy came within a inch of going to jail....The guy bought his way out.You dont settle in a civil court if you are innocent...His ego is out of control...


You would settle in a civil court, if you had the chance too. To save money, save further worries about the case etc. Have you not heard of innocent men going to jail? Why risk it (even when you know you're innocent) when you can get it over and done with then?



> I dont know what Kobe has to do for you guys to realise what he is...What i cant fathom is how you could support an egomaniac who not only doesnt have his teamates back,but tries to bring them down when he got himself busted for rape...You tell me what motivates a sick demented egomaniac to tell the police that Shaq paid millions to girlfriends to avoid suits..The guy just rapes a woman and is trying to bring down his teamate...


Wow, I think you're givin' Kobe too much credit there? Sick demented egomaniac? Wow...

Read what Jamal had to say about the rape case. It seems fair to think that Kobe is innocent after all. O wait, maybe not, Kobe is the devil after all ain't he? 



> Yeah,i am quite sure Bogut ripped Kobe because Kobe cancelled a meeting...


Why can't that be possible? Do you personally know Bogut?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

truth said:


> Its not what he said,its the fact that the guy actually had the ball to say it publicly..He is running his mouth,hasnt been drafted and basically hammering one of the best players in BBall...
> 
> I have NEVER EVER seen that before......
> 
> Personally,I think they must have met at one point for him to harbor this kind of hostility...Not a chance your explaination is plausible....Bogut would have to be an absolute psycho otherwise...Hes gonna be a player,or the next "Boz"..


Its so disrespectful is what it is, what makes him think he has the right to criticize a proven veteran who he has prob. never even seen in person.

Boguts not going to be a great NBA player IMO, Kobes already a hall of fame lock himself. I cant think of one time a rookie(or not even), has called out a veteran player (especially one of kobes caliber). Boguts got alot to learn about the NBA, (its not gonna happen, but the media should destroy Bogut for those comments.

I know bogut is entitled to his opinion, but if he does (hate) kobe, why bring it up in through the media( he wasnt even asked about kobe, he just brought it up out of no where)

When kobe and shaq had there childish feud through the media (though it was wrong), they had both earned the right to talk and call out their teamates, even if they were more personal atacks, what they were saying about each other was for the most part true (but should have been resolved in house)

bogut however says this crap about kobe for no reason, why say it?(he doesnt even know him). boguts looking for attention, and kobe hatens the new fad.

I dont think kobe will take this seriously, when he sees it he'll probally just laugh

stupid, attention seekin, wanna be, rookie better check himself his first game against LA ( I hope he doesnt fake an injury either-Like Ray Allen)


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Not really a surprise to me that drugs were in there somewhere.
> 
> Yes, Paul has an ego. Yes, Antoine has a ego that his game cannot really back up.
> 
> But I suggest you read Phil Jackson's book and tell me Kobe doesn't have one. Some frightening stuff in there. This guy makes Bill Clinton look like the most modest guy on earth.


FIRST THING IS THAT BLATANT DISREGARD FOR THE COMMUNITY STANDARDS WILL NOT BE TOLERATED.

And Ive read Phils book several times, and the fact is phil hated that kobes game wasnt best fit w/ the triangle & kobe knew it didnt. But in phil jacksons book, he praises kobe more than anything. The only negatives in the book(other than what goes on in every NBA locker room), is when he documents kobe and shaqs feud(Phil favored shaq but had plenty of criticizm for him too)


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

truth said:


> it is truly scary the lengths some of you go to just to support Kobe..One has to wonder how many of you were on the OJ jury....
> 
> Why is it you guys are completely blind when it comes to Kobe?????
> 
> ...


IMO Bogut ripped kobe b/c he's a shaq fan.

Not too many shaq fans are Kobe fans b/c shaq doesnt like kobe 

*DELETED*


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> Primary, secondary...
> the source doesn't rule out kobe being a bigger ego. In fact, I would trust a coach to know more about a player than the player himself.


thats dumb

sure a coach might know more about the players abilitys in a system, or potential or confidence on the court etc.

but im pretty sure that when pierce, toine, latrell, marbury, melo etc. speak out personally bousting about themselves and how good they are etc.=ego
On the other hand someones opinion on someone else is still an opinion

Kobe may not have liked phil(he respected him). But there are alot of high quality players who didnt like their coach yet won w/ um ex.AI, most of john woodens players(bill walton), many bobby knight players.

and also to shine a little light on some of the alleged ego ballers,. MJ early in his career once had the idea that he could get it done his way and by himself, and he turned out all right


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

clien said:


> First thing truth is a ***** who has next to no basketball knowledge(who goes on a team board just to bash that team & its players?wtf)
> 
> And Ive read Phils book several times, and the fact is phil hated that kobes game wasnt best fit w/ the triangle & kobe knew it didnt. But in phil jacksons book, he praises kobe more than anything. The only negatives in the book(other than what goes on in every NBA locker room), is when he documents kobe and shaqs feud(Phil favored shaq but had plenty of criticizm for him too)


Yeah, and for all the talk about Kobe being selfish with his play, read the book and you will find that Phil actually said Kobe changed his style just to suit the team for the better of the team....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Its so disrespectful is what it is


that is exactly what it is about....

Everyone is entitled to their feelings,but i fully believe that most of you lose any objectivity and raise your appreciation to a level where it really is scary..

As a NY knick fan,I was a huge fan of Spreewell.His recent actions in Minny and his public tirades against Dolan disgusted me,not as a player but as an individual....

Carlos Boozer is another example of a player who knows nothing about respect.What he did to Gund was a sorry example of an agent and player exploiting a "loophole"....many a person supported what he did and it made me shake my head i disbelief....

In my eyes Kobe is that type of an individual....Respect...Respect for ones teamtes,respect for ones family,.....respect 

We will never see eye to eye on this


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> In fact, I would trust a coach to know more about a player than the player himself.


so you will take the word of Coach but won't care what player has to say?  

I love Phil Jackson to death but at times he got so arrognat with Kobe that he sided most of the time with Shaq even he was coming to the training camp overweight.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you are going off a secondary source (Phil) and deciding that Kobe has a better ego than guys that actually go on camera and say arrogant things (Pierce, Walker).
> 
> That's all I needed to know.


Secondary source? The guy coached Kobe for several years. Get a grip.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> First thing truth is a *****
> 
> Boguts a *****


are you implying i am bogut???




> but im pretty sure that when pierce, toine, latrell, marbury, melo etc. speak out personally bousting about themselves and how good they are etc.=ego
> On the other hand someones opinion on someone else is still an opinion




nice try,but you have it backward.......when you boast,its self promotion

when your coach has an opinion,it should be gospel..Thats why hes the coach..


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Lynx said:


> so you will take the word of Coach but won't care what player has to say?
> 
> I love Phil Jackson to death but at times he got so arrognat with Kobe that he sided most of the time with Shaq even he was coming to the training camp overweight.


You make a good point about phil jackson, but I stand by the principle that a coach who can observe the player in a team setting will know MORE than the player aboutthe player. To get a complete picture, its important to combine what the player has said with what the coach has said.

the problem in this case comes from the personal problems between jackson and bryant, and as big an ego as jackson himself has, it takes an ego to fight an ego.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you ignore the principles they have to go away. Keep that in mind. There is an ignore button, use it. These people come over here with the express purpose of flaming.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> You make a good point about phil jackson, but I stand by the principle that a coach who can observe the player in a team setting will know MORE than the player aboutthe player. To get a complete picture, its important to combine what the player has said with what the coach has said.
> 
> *the problem in this case comes from the personal problems between jackson and bryant, and as big an ego as jackson himself has, it takes an ego to fight an ego.*


Thank you but here Kobe was fighting two egos - Phil and Shaq.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> If you ignore the principles they have to go away. Keep that in mind. There is an ignore button, use it. These people come over here with the express purpose of flaming.


Absolutely false...I started the topic,defended Kobe 100% and later asked a simple question



> Originally Posted by truth
> Just out of curiousity,does Bogut have the game to back up these kind of statements???Is this Bill Walton part 2??lets be OBJECTIVE!!!!!!!



The responce 


> What does the "game" a player has or hasn't got have anything to do with the crap a player says?
> 
> The Knicks last championship season was 32 years ago...
> The last New York team who won anything was the New York Nets, 29 years ago...


So when you look at the principals,make sure you look at the instigators who can do no wrong in your eyes...Its OK for every KobeLicker to attack or be sarcastic..Give me a break,i come in peace :cheers:


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

truth said:


> So when you look at the principals,make sure you look at the instigators who can do no wrong in your eyes...Its OK for every KobeLicker to attack or be sarcastic..Give me a break,i come in peace :cheers:


I'm glad you come in peace, unfortunately, Bogut has a mind to shake it all up.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

truth said:


> Absolutely false...I started the topic,defended Kobe 100% and later asked a simple question


All right, since i don't know how to use this freaking "ignore" function, i'll respond to this, since i'm the guy who was quoted.

That was a moronic question. The hability of Bogut to play the game of basketball has nothing to do with him bashing a player. Nothing. And it certainly doesn't give him the right to do so...

It blows my mind that someone would resort to that kind of reasoning... Let's try to draw a parallel:

Reporter: "So, Michael, what do you think of Charles Barkley?"
Jordan: "Well, i find him to be an arrogant fat *******, who would rather order anything in the McDonald's menu TWICE than to practice his sorry *** off. In fact, if i had a million dollars for each once of fat that low-life has, i would be a very happy man..."
Reporter: "Now, Michael, don't you think that were some very harsh words?"
Jordan: "Not quite. I have the game to back it up"
Reporter: "Oh. I almost forgot. That's allright, then..."

That's childish reasoning...



> So when you look at the principals,make sure you look at the instigators who can do no wrong in your eyes...Its OK for every KobeLicker to attack or be sarcastic..Give me a break,i come in peace :cheers:


I find the word KobeLicker to be a very adequate example of your constant baiting and trolling... 

So I am "the instigator", am i? Go freaking read your posts.

Sorry about this. I won't say another word about it...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I find the word KobeLicker to be a very adequate example of your constant baiting and trolling...
> 
> So I am "the instigator", am i? Go freaking read your posts.
> 
> Sorry about this. I won't say another word about it...


i can be called a troll and a hater amongst other things and thats OK??.....I have said over and over again i like the lakers,but not kobe...sorry if that is sacreligous on this board..

I read and reread my posts....i stand firm on my position.....



> That was a moronic question. The hability of Bogut to play the game of basketball has nothing to do with him bashing a player. Nothing


it really isnt for you to decide if it is a "moronic" question.Your justification in itself defines instigation...As long as you and others feel the need to harshly respond because you deem a question to be "moronic" there will always be this ridiculous dialougue.

I for one do not find it that outrageous to ask if Bogut can walk the talk..More importantly,be honorable and dont say another word about it...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

truth said:


> are you implying i am bogut???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might as well be in my mind because I think your both *****, I havent licked one thing either of u have said.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

clien said:


> might as well be in my mind because I think your both *****, I havent licked one thing either of u have said.


 :cheers:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well the Lakers were down by 2 with 1.8 seconds. They inbounded the ball on the sideline to a rookie named Nick the Quick a mere couple of feet from where the ref spotted the ball. Nick had his back turned 25 feet from the basket with two Celtics on him. Nick jumps to shoot WITH HIS BACK STILL TO THE BASKET and does a 180 and launches a three over the two celtics (I don't remember who they were) that goes in and makes Chick Hearn fall in love with him. It was the first in the many clutch shots by Nick and put him in the hearts of Laker fans forever and probably a huge reason why Truth34 is such a rabid Laker hater today.
> 
> I would do anything for video of that shot.


Found it- <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/POXL49YzEns"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/POXL49YzEns" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

